# What to do? Brisket is already 150



## ncage (Sep 27, 2014)

This is my first overnight smoke on the pellet grill (brisket). My parents are going to be here at around 5:30pm. It just check it (7:52 am) and its already 150F. Last night when i started it at midnight i thought maybe if i cooked the brisket @ 185 that would  give me some time but apparently it hasn't. The only thing i knew to do for a temporary measure was to lower my cookers temp to smoke (which lowers my cookers temp to around 120-140). Guys what are my options here?

thanks....


----------



## lemans (Sep 27, 2014)

First of all. Keep it at 240 and you haven't hit the Magic 160 mark yet .. It could sit there for 4 hours! And pull it off at 185 -190 wrap it in foil and place it in a cooler wrapped in towels till its time to eat. Then slice it , it will be like butter!! It can sit in the cooler 2 or more hours.
    Don't worry you are golden!!!


----------



## lemans (Sep 27, 2014)

Ps if you cook that low you are just going to dry the meat out...


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 27, 2014)

So are You basically trying to have this done in about 10 hours? How big is the brisket? Is it the whole brisket or just the flat?


----------



## ncage (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemans said:


> First of all. Keep it at 240 and you haven't hit the Magic 160 mark yet .. It could sit there for 4 hours! And pull it off at 185 -190 wrap it in foil and place it in a cooler wrapped in towels till its time to eat. Then slice it , it will be like butter!! It can sit in the cooler 2 or more hours.
> Don't worry you are golden!!!


Thanks i have a huge round cooler it can fit in. I'll raise the temp. How long can it sit in a cooler for?


----------



## ncage (Sep 27, 2014)

Smokeburns said:


> So are You basically trying to have this done in about 10 hours? How big is the brisket? Is it the whole brisket or just the flat?


Its a full brisket but its kind of small for a full brisket. I would guess 8 pounds


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 27, 2014)

Well as a rule of thumb 1 1/2 hours per pound. But like lamans said, you haven't yet reached the Great Wall of "stall". I have kept my brisket wrapped in a towel and cooler up to 3 hours before. And I'm thinking that's the tru secret of a good tender brisket , is the REST.  Gotta let your meat rest! I will be smoking a 3lb brisket flat next weekend. It was just harvested last week locally. So very exited but very nervous too, I hear small briskest are easy to mess up.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 27, 2014)

You're fine. As others have pointed out the thing will hit a plateau and you'll think it'll never get past it. I'm gonna guess it'll be 2 pm or so before its done. And yes, you can use the foil-towel-cooler to rest it for several hours. I've heard of folks leaving it for 6+ hours in a well insulated cooler with the meat still being 160+ at the end of the rest.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 27, 2014)

Preheat the cooler with hot water first....  that will help a lot .....


----------



## ncage (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow you guys were right.Its been a long time since i cooked a brisket on my wsm. The temp just now hit 161 (12:11 pm)


----------



## ak1 (Sep 27, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Preheat the cooler with hot water first.... that will help a lot .....


Yeah, and make sure the drain plug is closed!!!!   Ask me how I know!


----------



## lemans (Sep 27, 2014)

How did it turn out?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2014)

AK1 said:


> Yeah, and make sure the drain plug is closed!!!!   Ask me how I know!




Darko, morning...    The "old timer experts" have figured out all the pitfalls.....  haven't we....  HAHAHAHAHA....    we just call them "valuable learning experiences"....


----------



## lemans (Sep 28, 2014)

How did it turn out?


----------



## themule69 (Sep 28, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Darko, morning... The "old timer experts" have figured out all the pitfalls..... haven't we.... HAHAHAHAHA.... we just call them "valuable learning experiences"....


Experience is what you get when you don't see it coming!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Sep 28, 2014)

I hate to point out the obvious here but 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------

